# Tener relaciones



## americana

¡Hola todos!

Me pregunta cuantas maneras hay de expresar la idea de tener sexo en español.  Por ejemplo . . .

hacer el amor
tener relaciones sexuales

Alguien puede añadir más frases que expresen lo mismo?

Solo curiosa,

Americana

*por favor, corríjeme los errores*


----------



## mjmuak

me preguntO/ correGir  :=)

mantener relaciones sexuales
acostarse con alguien
copular

tambien quieres las vulgares??

saludos


----------



## mar.de.dudas

Irse a la cama con alguien


----------



## americana

Si, las vulgares también, si se permiten aqui.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Coitar*, término con tanto romanticismo como se le quiera asignar


----------



## mar.de.dudas

Echar un polvo (coloquial)
Follar (vulgar)
Joder (vulgar)
Fornicar (no común)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Copular*, término que también puede encerrar mucho romanticismo


----------



## pixma

americana said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> 
> Me pregunto cuántas maneras hay de expresar la idea de tener sexo en español. Por ejemplo . . .
> 
> hacer el amor
> tener relaciones sexuales
> 
> ¿Alguien puede añadir más frases que expresen lo mismo?
> 
> Es sólo curiosidad, (??? No sé si querías decir esto  )
> 
> Americana
> 
> *por favor, corrígeme (_corregidme_) los errores*


 
Me sorprende que entre tanto lirismo se os hayan pasado las delicadísimas _chingar*_, _clavar*_, _garchar*_, _trincar*_, _tirarse*_, _beneficiarse*_, _zumbarse*, hacerse_*... y luego está la que usa Eduard Punset: _aparearse_.

¿Y qué me decís de la muy gráfica expresión _llevarse al huerto_?


*No aptas para para hacer proposiciones en primeras citas. Para estos casos emplear la vieja fórmula: _¿Subes? Te invito a un café_... o bien, dependiendo de las circunstancias personales de cada uno: _¿Vamos a un hotel? _


----------



## SpiceMan

Educadas: dormir, encamarse, acostarse, "pasar la noche".

Vulgares de Argentina: coger, fifar, culear, garchar, trincar, darle a la matraca (ésta última puede ser practicar onanismo, dependiendo del contexto)... para los hombres: ponerla, clavarla, vacunar,  empomar, echarse un taco, "medirle el aceite a X".

En el mismo tono de "llevarse al huerto", en Argentina: "ir a los yuyos" o "enterrar la batata".

Palabra de biblia: fornicar.


----------



## lepus

No muy vulgar: montar

Vulgares, en México: coger, clavar, parchar, bombear, clochar (de apretar el _clutch_ del carro, supongo), rascar, ponerle...

También se dice "subirse al guayabo"


----------



## Grekh

_Montar _sí es vulgar.
La más común es coger, fuckear (de inglés to fuck), echar pata, planchar, echarse a alguien, echarse una cana al aire, etc


----------



## juanmy90

pixma said:


> Me sorprende que entre tanto lirismo se os hayan pasado las delicadísimas _chingar*_, _clavar*_, _garchar*_, _trincar*_, _tirarse*_, _beneficiarse*_, _zumbarse*, hacerse_*... y luego está la que usa Eduard Punset: _aparearse_.
> 
> ¿Y qué me decís de la muy gráfica expresión _llevarse al huerto_?
> 
> 
> *No aptas para para hacer proposiciones en primeras citas. Para estos casos emplear la vieja fórmula: _¿Subes? Te invito a un café_... o bien, dependiendo de las circunstancias personales de cada uno: _¿Vamos a un hotel? _


 

Corregidme, y no 'corregizme (el fallo está dentro del "quote").

Un saludo.


----------



## chivarudo

Y que tal estos otros dichos mexicanos (creo yo),

"pisar la polla, enterrar al muertito, echarse un palo, checar (del inglés "to check") el aceite, descargar el cartucho, matar al oso a puñaladas, comer la torta, bautizar el chiquito"

Qué desgracia! Para esto sí soy bueno.


----------



## Hydro

bueno mi aportacion desde Puerto Rico.
hacer el amor, acostarse con..., pasar la noche con..., chichar, chingar, tirarse a..., meter, coger, aplastar la arrania, follar, clavar, darle pa' bajo, echar un caldo, banar el perro , echar un polvito, comerce un bizcochito y un monton mas que o me acuerdo ahora.


----------



## Namarne

Cuando yo era joven... algunos (afortunados) decían "echar un quiqui", "echar un clavo"... Y si se hablaba de terceras personas: "tal se ha tirado a cual". Aunque la expresión clásica era "echar un polvo". 
También "mojar" (en intransitivo). 
Lamentablemente, ya no sé si esto se dice así aún.


----------



## mjmuak

echar un quiqui, tirarse a alguien, echar un polvo, y mojar si que se sigue diciendo, y que me decir de "comerse un/a rosco/a?", aunque creo que se usa mas para decir "no comerse un/a rosco/"

Americana, espero que tu curiosidad este satisfecha!!

como nos entusiasmamos con estos temas, eh??

saludos

(sorry, sin tildes)


----------



## mar.de.dudas

Aporto una serie de dichos más que coloquiales (populares más bien) que expresan también hacer el amor: hacer el triquitriqui, el ñacañaca y darle que te pego (en contextos concetos).

Saludos


----------



## chics

Namarne said:


> Cuando yo era joven... algunos (afortunados) decían "echar un quiqui", "echar un clavo"... Y si se hablaba de terceras personas: "tal se ha tirado a cual". Aunque la expresión clásica era "echar un polvo".
> También "mojar" (en intransitivo).
> Lamentablemente, ya no sé si esto se dice así aún.


 
 Aún se dice y se hace.

_Mojar_ lo usan sólo varones y es muy vulgar. Un _quiqui_ es una cosilla rápida (del inglés _quick_). Un clavo sigue "sacando a otro clavo" (en este caso se refiere a la persona con quien sueles echar clavos). Y puede ser polvo, polvito o polvete; que puede no mencionarse si hablámos de un fin de semana: _sábado, sabadete..._ (camisa nueva y polvete).

No sé si habeis dicho ya pasarse por la piedra a alguien (tirárselo, follárselo).


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Víctor Pérez said:


> A la vista de todo lo expuesto, veo que mi vida sexual ha sido un fraude...


 
  
me resulta muy comica tu acotación, tal vez nunca lo llamaste por su nombre o tal vez eres demasiado formal  aunque lo dudo.

Por acá es común. Tirar, coger, echar uno, singar (no muy común).
si es para expresarse de otros puede ser asi:
- se la pasó por el filo
- ya la montó/cogió

PD. recordé algunas frases que dicen mis hermanos, "esa chama es un jonron...no la coge nadie"...
"esa chama es como una bicicleta... todo el mundo la monta facil"


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Sin ánimo de querer ofender ni ser más animal que nadie, creo que ha llegado el momento de recordar que una imagen vale más que mil palabras (aviso: la imagen puede herir a seres sensibleros y pusilánimes )


----------



## ryba

chivarudo said:


> Y que tal estos otros dichos mexicanos (creo yo),
> 
> pisar la polla (...)


¿_Polla_ por "órgano genital masculino" no es propia de España nada más? ¿Es ese sentido en el que aparece ahí?





> *4. polla*   malsonante
> _Esp
> 
> _
> Pene.
> 
> Diccionario de uso del español de América y España, VOX


Viviendo y aprendiendo...



ROSANGELUS said:


> singar (no muy común).


Singar es más común en las islas del caribe como Cuba o Dominicana.
Y es muuy mala palabra.


----------



## Argótide

ryba said:


> ¿_Polla_ por "órgano genital masculino" no es propia de España nada más? ¿Es ese sentido en el que aparece ahí?Viviendo y aprendiendo...


 
No, Ryba, nada que ver.  "Polla" no tiene el mismo significado en México que en España, te lo aseguro.


----------



## Aviador

Argótide said:


> No, Ryba, nada que ver.  "Polla" no tiene el mismo significado en México que en España, te lo aseguro.



Ni en Chile.

Algo que a los españoles les hace mucha gracia cuando visitan Chile es esto. Se imaginarán lo felices que se ponen los chilenos cuando se ganan la polla.

Saludos


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

ROSANGELUS said:


> Por acá es común. Tirar, coger, echar uno, singar (no muy común).
> si es para expresarse de otros puede ser asi:
> - se la pasó por el filo
> - ya la montó/cogió


 
Aquí de que hay más frases... las hay.

Por ahora quiero concodar con usted y decir que tirar es lo más común. Tanto así que hoy en día nadie dice, hicieron el amor, tuvieron relaciones, se acostaron. Nanai nanai (de no no) aquí los muchachos [chamos(a)] dicen _tiraron_, y para una proposición de ésas, _vamos a tirar_ es lo que comanda.

De las otras que usted mecionó aún coger la hallo concida. Pero eso lo dicen los hombres con el sentido que ya se sabe, pocas mujeres dicen coger tanto así, sólo para hablar así: _¡hay a esa se la cogió más de uno!_ _se la cogieron_ (siempre a ella). Pero cosas como _me lo quiero coger_... Qué desastre, no creo.

Creo que esa última no puede decirse así :_vamos a cogernos_, con sentido de vamos a hacer el amor -bueno no la he oido por acá- creo que es más que todo para decir que el hecho ya pasó (_se la cogieron, me la cojí..._) o que uno por ahí quiere hacer (_me lo/la quiero/voy a coger..._) 

Ahhhh hahaha una que sí me roba risas es raspar, hehehehe, como creo que ya hice ver, no creo que tirar sea sinónimo de coger, pero sí tienen que ver con sexo, obvio. Aquí estuvo muy de moda entre los más mayorcitos raspar, y esta última sí la sustituiría en las oraciones de conger: _se la rasparon, me la raspé, me la/lo quiro/voy a raspa..._ y pare usted de contar.

Hay otra, me recordé (me la somplaron, no me recordaba): _hacer cebo_, esto puede llegar de simples cariños, caricias, seducciones, hasta la cama, creo es que popular decir por aquí hicieron cebo para tener relaciones. En conclusiones:

Tirar=hacer cebo.
Coger=raspar.

Ya no sé más.

Estefanía.


----------



## ryba

Argótide said:


> No, Ryba, nada que ver.  "Polla" no tiene el mismo significado en México que en España, te lo aseguro.


 Ah, gracias (¡menos mal!). Pero me pregunto... ¿de dónde habrá sacado eso de  _pisar la polla_ el amigo Chivarudo?

Jeje, por cierto, tengo malos recuerdos relacionados con el uso de _polla_ que se da en el Reino... un buen día no entendí qué tenía de gracioso una anécdota contada por un profesor mío... Todos se reían menos yo.


----------



## L4ut4r0

ryba said:


> ¿de dónde habrá sacado eso de  _pisar la polla_ el amigo Chivarudo?



En Chile se dice matar la gallina (no confundir con "matar la gallina de los huevos de oro", que es otra cosa).


----------



## Aviador

L4ut4r0 said:


> En Chile se dice matar la gallina (no confundir con "matar la gallina de los huevos de oro", que es otra cosa).



Claro que sí.

Tambien agrego otras expresiones:

- _Gritar viva Chile_ (no sólo por amor a la patria, claro) 
- _Remojar el cochayuyo_ (_cochayuyo_, nombre quechua de un tipo de alga marina comestible muy larga)
- _Pollo al velador_ (escapadita sexual a un motel de compañeros de oficina, sobre todo a la hora del almuerzo)
- _Verle el ojo a la papa_ (?)
- _Pegarse una cacha_ (del inglés _to catch_, agarrar)

Saludos


----------



## L4ut4r0

Aviador said:


> - _Pegarse una cacha_ (del inglés _to catch_, agarrar)



Etimología muy arriesgada. Compite seriamente con

*cacha**.*
 (Del lat. _capŭla_, pl. de _capŭlum_, puño).
*5.     * f. *nalga*      (‖ porción carnosa y redondeada).


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Cuando un gallo se aparea con una gallina, se dice que la pisó. Me imagino que por eso decían más arriba lo de pisar la polla.

Me la voy a pisar.

Clavar, clavetear, taladrar son otras manerlas de decirlo.


----------



## clares3

Sólo puedo añadir "cepillarse" a una señora, cuyo significado parece obvio. Y en cuanto a la derivación "polla" (subhilo) yo aún recuerdo cuando en España se decía "pareces el hijo de la polla roja" y nadie se escandalizaba; se trataba de las gallinaas llamadas americanas (nunca supe si del norte o del sur; en este último caso le hubiéramos dicho sudamericanas porque lo que sí tenemos claro en España, en general, es que cuando decimos "americano" nos referimos sólo a los gringos); eran unas galllinas efectivamente rojas que creo que venían de USA; entonces (eran tiempos de la dictadura) no estaba generalizado el uso de "polla" en sentido de pene así que sse usaba el término polla como femenino del pollo.
Clares3


----------



## mirx

Otra forma super ñoñísima es. Hacer cuchi cuchi. Y para lo de llevarse a alguien al huerto en mi rancho decimos que _nos vamos a atrás del cerro_, o ay nomás tras lomita.

Si es algo rápido se dice. _Me eché un rapidín_.


----------



## cacarulo

Verle la cara a dios
mojar la chaucha
tener una alegría
darle masa (a alguien)
darle para que tenga


----------



## Felerdunguis

Añado a las frases ya registradas:
"Mojar la sardina"
"Encebollar


----------



## Brenduchis

Aviador said:


> - _Gritar viva Chile_ (no sólo por amor a la patria, claro)


Por todos los cielos, ¡esa es fabulosa...! *thumbs up* Voy a aplicarla en mi país algún día.


En México también estaban muy de moda (cuando yo era preparatoriana todavía) éstas:

- Cromar
- Se fueron/Fue a _ponerle_

Y como diría Adal Ramones: el _pum-pum arribototota_... JAJAJAJA


Iba a decir también: _fajar_, pero en ese no interviene el... coito, creo. Es sólo manoseos alegres haha...


----------



## Juliogl

En el Perú se dice CACHAR. Pero es tan vulgar que sólo se dice en 3ra. persona. Nunca directamente a la persona (que yo sepa).
Así que ya se imaginan la risa "ruborizante" que nos causan:
Los Chilenos ("cachai?")
Los Mejicanos ("Te caché")
Y la idiota de María Celeste Arrarás de Telemundo cuando queriendo hacerse pasar por cosmopolita y hablar como Mejicana anunció a todo el mundo: "Y les cuento como caché a todo el grupo tras bambalinas y ¡en qué forma!" .....
Me imagina que quien inicio este hilo debe estar más que satisfecha ....


----------



## yannrod

Hola !!

Estoy realmente asombrado, muchísimas expresiones para una misma cosa jeje



> verle la cara a dios
> mojar la chaucha
> tener una alegría
> darle masa (a alguien)
> darle para que tenga


 
Y también decimos:
Partir a alguien
comerse a alguien
dar a alguien
meterla
apoyar a alguien

En fin, debe haber todavía muchas más, pero aquí hice un pequeño aporte

suerte !!


----------



## Fernando

No sé si se ha dicho pero (del español de hace unos -cientos de- añitos):

haber/tener conocimiento [carnal] /conocer

hacer coyunda

hacer ayuntamiento

amancebarse


----------



## L4ut4r0

Fernando said:


> No sé si se ha dicho pero (del español de hace unos -cientos de- añitos):
> 
> tener conocimiento [carnal]



También se decía "tener comercio sexual", donde "comercio" era

* 7.     * m. Comunicación y trato secreto, por lo común ilícito, entre dos personas de distinto sexo.

Hoy, en mi opinión por error, "comercio sexual" quiere decir "prostitución", pero comercio en este caso no es exactamente

* 1.     * m. Negociación que se hace comprando y vendiendo o permutando géneros o mercancías.

ya que en realidad son servicios o prestaciones más géneros o mercancías.


----------



## MIPERU

Las jergas de tirar, difiere por cada país y región.
Hay 2 palabras que es comúnmente hablado a nivel nacional en Perú
- Tirar (En lima se refiere lanzar una cosa! y/o tener sexo)
   Es facil diferenciar según acción del momento.
- Cachar
   En la selva de Perú, tirar y cachar es netamente tener sexo.

Otros:
- Meter rata
- Cepillar

Muy poco:
- Matar la gallina (Lima)
- Cambio de aceite


----------



## ROSANGELUS

MIPERU said:


> - Cambio de aceite


  si esta tambien es conocida por acá, aunque no mucho....
tambien los jovenes dicen a veces, hacerle mantenimiento....


----------



## bb008

Hola

*ZINGAR *es otra.


----------



## bb008

Y si decimos *la mataron*


----------

